# puppy hair



## looloobell4 (Nov 10, 2006)

If any one can help I have a Puppy and i wanted to know do all havanese puppies shed . It is normal for them to shed when a puppy. Will they grow out of it? I know havanese shed some. But mine seems to be shedding alot. So help anyone help


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am sure that some of the breeders can talk on this, but my understanding is that true havanese do NOT shed. My three really do not shed.d If I find from three dogs, one hair on the couch a month - thats a lot!! My guys have never shed. When I brush them it is a VERY small amount that I find in the brush. ARe you sure that your pup is a Havanese?? I would check with the vet if so, maybe something else is going on.
Laurie


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I find hairs after brushing and bathing my girls. We have a soft blanket on Dora's favorite perch near the window. You might want to take the dog to the vet and make sure everything is okay if you are finding a lot of hair coming out?


----------



## looloobell4 (Nov 10, 2006)

you don't think it's just because she is a puppy. and she is getting her adult hair? She is a cross with a bishon which is also a non shedding dog. hopeless
she is only 14 weeks


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

They will lose hair like you & i do. But should not do it excessively. Depending on how old your pup is & could be hard to tell if its real young but it may possibly be a 'shavanese' which is short hair Hav that happens in litters from time to time. Its caused by a recessive gene that if both parents carry it then a pup could be born that way. Its not a health issue but its just that they will have short hair & shed. You can google it for more info. 
Also if you dont brush out the loose undercoat regularly, then you might see more than normal.


----------



## SHOWDOWN (Dec 17, 2006)

looloobell4 said:


> If any one can help I have a Puppy and i wanted to know do all havanese puppies shed . It is normal for them to shed when a puppy. Will they grow out of it? I know havanese shed some. But mine seems to be shedding alot. So help anyone help


HOW OLD IS YOUR PUP HE COULD BE SHEDDING HIS PUPPY COAT?


----------



## looloobell4 (Nov 10, 2006)

She is 14 weeks almost 15 on friday. How often should i brush her and may i am not using the right kind of brush. I hope she is not a short hair.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I feel you should brush as often as you feel you need to. I would have the vet check her to make sure there is no problem. Did you get her thru a breeder, if so, I would check with them to see if they thing she might be a short haired Hav. 
Laurie


----------



## looloobell4 (Nov 10, 2006)

I am trying to show a pic of her how but i am not sure if this is going to work. this was her today. do you think she looks like a short hair?


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Sorry if you have a shedder but on the bright side - she is adorable and will grow up with your kids and be your best friend...try to look on the sunnyside!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

She is adorable!! I am sure you are in love regardless if she is a shedder or not, but she does not look like one to me. Maybe one of the breeders could comment on what they think. Like Ollie's Mom said, I am sure you guys are crazy about her!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Havanese that young do not shed or blow coat. I have no idea about a cross.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Looking at that photo, it is definitely not a short-haired Hav, but if it is a mixed breed, I don't know what a short-haired would look like mixed with any other breed.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*Bichon?*

But if its a hav mixed with another non-shedding dog, then why is it shedding?? Does not make sense??? I would take him to the vet!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

When you say that she is "shedding", what do you mean? She has hair and it does have to come out just like ours does. Are you brushing her regularly?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

She sure is a cute pup!As a mixed breed,I wouldn't have any idea,but I can tell you my experience with my hav.I got Quince at 16 weeks,similar in age to your pup.I brushed him with a "pin" style brush,till I got a greyhound comb.In the brush/comb would be alittle "fuzz",but hardly any to speak of.Now he is slightly over a year,and I get alot more fuzz in the comb.He never matted till he was about 10 mo. old,and not alot,but I comb him daily.Currently if I were sitting on the floor with Quincy on my lap grooming him in solid colored black pants,I would have quite a few hairs(fuzz) on me when I was done.Compared to any other breed I have ever owned,Quincy is a dream when it comes to shedding.All dogs shed.....even the non-shedding dogs!It is in all the books...just a fact...but it is different in the hav breed,as the hair isn't falling out onto the couch,floor etc.1 hair at a time,like a bassett,cocker etc.Hope this makes sense to you as I have tried to explain.I think if I were you,I would ask your breeder about it first,then rule out any medical problems with you vet(skin allergy,food allergy etc.)


----------



## looloobell4 (Nov 10, 2006)

She is mix with a bishon which is what a havanese was oringnaly made of bichon and havana silk dog so. yes she is a non- shedding dog. you are right why? why? is ahe shedding. I will love her no matter what she is to dame cute not to.... twice a week i brush her and i have to about once a week wash her.she plays in the dirt and gets pee on her fur. Maybe i should brush her more what kind of brush do you use? If she lays on my clothes i see fur. i don't know what to do. she is on Wellness puppy food. do you think it might be the advantics she is on?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I bathe my guy once a week and brush (comb) him every single day(not because of shedding,but because of matting).Quincy's hair is 5"long or so now.I don't think it would be Advantix.Does she scratch alot?Sometimes they do this when allergic to the food.....I don't know if that could then also affect the shedding.......I used a pin style brush and a greyhound comb.Make sure you are using a good quality shampoo and conditioner on her coat when you bathe her,rinsing her good.


----------



## havame (Feb 22, 2007)

I have two havanese Sophie and Dobie.they do lose a little hair just just like my wife does when she combs her hair.sheding means that they lose their summer or winter coats havanese don't shed but they will lose a little hair its normal, thats a very pretty hav you have there. Mikey Martin


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I actually know someone with a havanese bichon cross. She goes to my training club and made the mistake of buying the dog at the petstore. From playing with Edward, he has more of a havanese silky coat. I dont think he sheds. But with crosses, you never know if the dog was crossed before, what it was crossed with, etc. I would imagine if you crossed a bichon with a short hair havanese, it would most likely have longer hair so that could be what happened?

Maybe you should take the dog to an experienced groomer who could help you with the coat.

Good luck,
Amanda


----------



## looloobell4 (Nov 10, 2006)

Well I saw her parents and no she was a regular havanese.Full blood havanese and full blood bishon nothing else

thank you she is cute
i think you are right i will bring her to a groomer.If any one has any info she is a puppy so i am going through puppy problems. training, biting, so any advice is helpful thankyou


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

There are several threads on this site about housebreaking/indoor/outdoor,feeding,biting,almost everything you can think of puppy-related.If you click on the subject to the far right of the thread it opens up alot more threads that perhaps you would be interested in.
The only other thought I had about her coat was perhaps she has more of a bichon coat then a hav coat,and even though they are both considered "non-shedding" it really could vary the coat quite abit.The bichons I have seen are always really fuzzy and "tight,shorter"hairs.....more like a poodle-type coat.Perhaps others could tell you more on here.......keep us posted...good luck!


----------



## looloobell4 (Nov 10, 2006)

thank you all so much


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

capote sheds a lil bit but no more than a normal hav. If I hold him against a black shirt there's some hair left over but nothing compared to my moms pom or my cat. Then again I only brush him a couple times a week at the moment. I think you'll see some shedding..it's a dog..fur sheds just like hair. And it may be more noticeable because her fur is white?? When I brush Capote there's a bit of fur in the brush left over but nothing to warrant cleaning it out. when I brush Sinatra (my long haired white cat) I have to clean the brush about 4 times before he's done..lol


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I haven't noticed Gucci shedding at ALL and she is 14 weeks. I think you should ask your vet about it.

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hello looloobell, and welcome.

It is true that there is no such thing as a completely 'nonshedding' dog. What they usually mean by that, is that you won't find a ton of hair on your furniture and clothing, such as with other dogs. The hair of the Hav falls into its coat, so you need to keep combing/brushing to let that older hair out or it will create mats/tangles. At 14 weeks, your pup is too young to be blowing coat. Most Havs start around 8, 9 months, but might only start at 1 year. This blowing coat stage can last two months or it can last 6 monts - it varies.

My pups are now 9.5 and 10 months and my older pup, Ricky, has masses of old, fallen hair come off the comb when I groom him. He has very thick and wavy hair and a ton of it. I started finding curly wisps of his black hair on my clothes in the past month. Sammy has straight, silkier hair and it is only now starting to thicken up, so he may end up with a double coat as well. Who knows?

The pic of your cutie pie looks very much Hav/Bichon and I dont' see any signs of it being a short-haired Hav. Of course, that's only from the picture.

Here is a history of the Havanese: http://www.kachinas.com/history.html

_"Some authorities differ as to the origin of this small breed. Fiorenzo Fiorone, when writing the book 308 Recognized Breeds, states that the Havanese is a descendant of the Italian Bolognese, which were taken by the Italians to Argentina, and there crossed with a small South American Poodle, creating a new member of the Bichon family. The hypothesis advanced by Dechambre is different. He believes the Havanese is descended from the Maltese, brought to the West Indies by the Spaniards, and were at that time called "The Havana Silk Dog"."_

There are many threads on all kinds of topics regarding puppy care and health. Please feel free to roam around and check out all our threads in each of the forums here. Good luck and let us know if you consulted with a vet about your pup's hair loss.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Looloobelle, do you wear a lot of black? I have one who sheds (Jasper my white dog) and one who doesn't (cash, my black dog) Jasper has a finer, curlier coat and he does shed a bit and get's matted. I think I see more as the seasons change too. I agree to take her to the Vet just to make sure. But I think some shed more than others. She sure is a cutie is her name Looloobelle?


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I have a bichon, a maltese & a hav and none of them shed which is ONE of the many reasons I got them!


----------



## looloobell4 (Nov 10, 2006)

Her name is Lila and she goes back to the vet next week and i will ask them about it. I think i may just not be brushing her enough.I will start tday and see if it helps. ty again


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hello all!!!
I am still getting the hang of this site. I went to look at some havs the other night. I am soo excited!!!! They were five weeks old. Too cute. I was wondering if anyone could give me any advice on which way to choose a hav puppy. I have two other dogs a lab and a cocker spaniel. They are both females. I was wondering which is easier to train as far as the hav a male or female. I am going to use this new puppy for pet therapy. I take my cocker spaniel to nursing homes and want a smaller dog to sit on peoples laps. I hope I put this in the right place. This is still very new to me. Anyone live in Indiana here!!

Take care,
Meg


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Meg, I would probably start a new thread. This question may get lost here.
If you go under 'forum' & pick which section it should go under, then you will see an option to start a new thread. Good luck!!
In my experience a good breeder will pick the right puppy for you & your lifestyle. Most good breeder dont just let you choose one.


----------

